
Replacing the Android camera pipeline and the use of computation photography - mirsadm
https://medium.com/@mirsadm/replacing-the-entire-camera-pipeline-in-android-460fe5e46a64
======
mirsadm
I'm the author of the blog post (and app). This has been a side project of
mine for over 2 years! I'd be happy to answer any questions.

